# Buffalo 461



## gordjenkins (23 Apr 2008)

Buffalo 115461 (Buffalo 461) was shot down over Syria on 09 August 1974 resulting in the deaths of nine Canadians. A replica is being restored in Hamilton - but there does not appear to be any clear photos of 461 before. Does anyone have a photo or slide please. A clear photo would help the restoration team.
gordjenkins@gmail.com


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2008)

http://www.comoxairforcemuseum.ca/ has an exhibit dedicated to this incident.  They have an extensive collection of photos and one of the best aviation libraries as well. I suspect they could get you a photo and I will mention the replica project at the next Executive meeting.  Actually....  I'll look for a photo seeing as I will be in the museum on Thursday.


----------



## gordjenkins (27 Apr 2008)

Anybody that has been in the field knows
that what CFHQ specifications say the plane_ should_ look like
and
what the planes markings in field really _are_
are not always the same.

Thank you DND Archives for finding the two pictures 
- which *are *461 as one can read on the tail of both pictures

Anyone wanting an enlarged picture please Email me at
 gordjenkins@gmail.com


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2008)

I only found newspaper clips.  Poor quality.  You have done much better.  Another source could be the museum in Trenton and the historian at 424 Sqn.  2 AMU used to have a mural of 461. I am told it was saved and could be either at the new AMU or the Museum.  Good Luck!!!  Does your Replica Project have a website?


----------



## gordjenkins (27 Apr 2008)

Not my project really - they are doing a super job -there was NO pictures till now of 461 
working from "official specifications 'which might or might not have been 'actual case'

Official site is
http://home.cogeco.ca/~bou2crew/theme.htm

Thanks for help
Gord


----------

